# Deactivation: Decision is final, what to do?



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
Due to passengers safety concerns of two reporting uber account is deactivated. I contacted green light hub in person but they can't do anything as decision made from higher rep. Is there anything to do now? Thanks


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

drive for lyft? More info about said deactivation would be appreciated.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Greenlight Hub is your last stop. If they say they can't do anything about your deactivation then it's a done deal.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I can see two one star rating. No incident happened. I can remember my first day I missed a street to turn left and the second I guess due to zooming out maps frequently as my google navigation wasn't working. I don't know much but it seems unfair. Only two one rating without any accident or close contact to collision or hard break just for customers review they can't do it for new drivers at least . Anyway I am thinking of lyft. How is it in downtown Toronto?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Instacart, Postmates, etc etc


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

What are the requirements? How is the pay and flexibility of working anytime?


----------



## Khalid50 (Jun 26, 2019)

If it's a final deactivation, I'm so sorry there's nothing you can do.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

dig thru the gig economy bro ... lots of 1099s


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

Anybody knows about gofor delivery? How does it work?


----------



## Khalid50 (Jun 26, 2019)

My first time of hearing it


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

They are for construction materials delivery. May be different types so even car works too. Is there anyone already has experience


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

How many trips do you have? How many months? What's your rating? I'm guessing you are a new driver who had some bad experiences in your first few trips?


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

That's true. 117 trips for 17 days only


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Rating? 4 or less?


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

4.75 more than 60 five stars


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Not too bad. I would have expected worse. The complainers must have been scared of your driving to report you as unsafe driver. You said no incidents happened but are you a very aggressive driver? Speeding, weaving and passing?


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't think personally my self like that. I don't know . Totally bad luck for me


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Maybe not your driving. Maybe your interaction with pax. Maybe Canadians are different. Sorry for the bad luck but better sooner than later after you invested too much time and energy into Uber.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

That's I am also guessing. May be it wasn't better for me to invest time hardship for Uner. Now I am also doubtful about Lyft coz pax are the same


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Seems like you got a bad deal, old chap. Not the end of the World though. Plenty of things to do better than Uber.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

My only concern about my cars payment. I am now frustrated. What else I should do to get back something


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It's like being kicked out of the sewer line ditch digging crew. Blessing in disguise.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Wan2no said:


> That's true. 117 trips for 17 days only


 Deactivation after only 17 days?

You may want to consider a job where driving People around is not part of it.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wan2no said:


> Hi guys,
> Due to passengers safety concerns of two reporting uber account is deactivated. I contacted green light hub in person but they can't do anything as decision made from higher rep. Is there anything to do now? Thanks


You dodged a bullet! Low paying job, running your car into the ground and this forum! Find another job - anything will be better - and best of luck.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wan2no said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there anything to do now? Thanks


Go back to what you were doing 5 years ago, before Uber.

Update; 
Oh crap, go back to what you were doing 18 days ago.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's a good time for this to happen to you really. The comfortable, flexible, well off living of rideshare is long gone. Now it's just another hamster wheel job that depreciates you further than other hamster wheel jobs.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I came across some new in this industry though. That's might be new hidden policy of Uber to cut its drivers ahead. New York capped drivers at 80000 while Toronto has more than 90000 . It's been ongoing topic to regulate uber lyft to reduce over crowded traffic. Those points might be contributing this unpleasant facts and so on is on coming! My personal thoughts. Anyway


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wan2no said:


> Hi guys,
> Due to passengers safety concerns of two reporting uber account is deactivated. I contacted green light hub in person but they can't do anything as decision made from higher rep. Is there anything to do now? Thanks


Take it to the media and get some exposure, Uber hates negative publicity.



Wan2no said:


> I came across some new in this industry though. That's might be new hidden policy of Uber to cut its drivers ahead. New York capped drivers at 80000 while Toronto has more than 90000 . It's been ongoing topic to regulate uber lyft to reduce over crowded traffic. Those points might be contributing this unpleasant facts and so on is on coming! My personal thoughts. Anyway


Yet Uber is advertising in most markets for drivers on every platform possible.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I am really upset feeling tired after my long efforts for Uber. Now thinking alternately. Thanks forummates you are only in my lonely moment to empathize me.

Uber is retaining cream drivers over 5000 trips. I heard of a guy who was deactivated three times. I know many guys 10/11 one star in their profile. But bad luck met me .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wan2no said:


> That's true. 117 trips for 17 days only


I think you set a record, If you were deactivated in 17 days then this gig isn't for you.


----------



## Paulaner (May 20, 2018)

Each market has differing standards. Maybe ur market was esp. selective. Either way just accept it as a blessing. I left last October after a yr of doing uber. It was pretty easy to replace given how shitty the pay is, how it depreciates ur car, how shaky of a job this is, etc. My advice? Hit craigslist or some other job search engine this weekend and forget rideshare or any job using ur car. It just doesnt pay.


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

I found a report study saying uber drivers get $10 after cost deduction while minimum wages $14.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wan2no said:


> I found a report study saying uber drivers get $10 after cost deduction while minimum wages $14.


Driving for Uber is great as a part time job if you're going to school or need some extra cash, if you want to drive full time get a job driving a taxicab.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wan2no said:


> I am really upset feeling tired after my long efforts for Uber. Now thinking alternately. Thanks forummates you are only in my lonely moment to empathize me.
> 
> Uber is retaining cream drivers over 5000 trips. I heard of a guy who was deactivated three times. I know many guys 10/11 one star in their profile. But bad luck met me .


------------------------------
I recommend not believing rumors. A permanent deactivation will not be reversed with Uber, meaning the 3x story you heard is not true. More then likely, the driver was temporarily deactivated pending a review. 
Apply with Lyft and do not mention ANYTHING about Uber. Whatever the complaints are about your work -- stop doing it.


----------

